# Send Something to Sharon: EDIT Paypal in OP



## PixelRabbit (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi everyone, the prayer thread for Sharon is getting so long I thought I would post a new thread for this and leave that thread for just updates and good energy.

Since Sharon is being moved around a lot it would be really easy for things to get lost in the shuffle and some have wanted to send something to her but are unable for various reasons.  It looks like sending things through Sharon's sister will be the easiest way to get things to her right now.

If you would like to send something yourself please PM me for the address.

Send an e-card
Sharon Burke Monett
Current Room: 1215 East
ECards - UT Medical Center

I checked the FTD website and they take PayPal so we can use an account (mine or any other option everyone agrees on) and send from them.

Please post here or PM me and we will get this organized.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
EDIT:  THE PLAN
Thanks so much for your contributions everyone, we are just over $125 so far!

I messaged Kathy to ask for some guidance on what to send Sharon, while in CCU she is unable to receive flowers, plants or balloons but Kathy had a wonderful idea that I'm going to go with, digital photo frame(s) that she can have pictures of family and Kathy will upload any pictures we would like to share with Sharon. I love the idea and am glad I asked her, it seems so obvious now!

You can send to my PayPal account with this email:

judismelko at gmail dot com

Send Money, Pay Online or Set Up a Merchant Account - PayPal


----------



## tirediron (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 25, 2015)

That makes three of us!


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2015)

edited - read above for room number
if you are sending an eCard


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks Astro, actually she moved again back to CCU, I updated the OP with her current #


----------



## terri (Nov 25, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> I checked the FTD website and they take PayPal so we can use an account (mine or any other option everyone agrees on) and send from them.
> 
> Please post here or PM me and we will get this organized.


I'm in!   If we stick to your paypal account, it's simple enough for me to chip in there.       I'll go along with what everyone decides is easiest.


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 25, 2015)

Count on tis old hippy.  let me know how much, and how to send it, thanks Ed


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 25, 2015)

Count me in for a gift Paypal amount


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 25, 2015)

Is there a name we can put on card?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey Lew, what do you mean?  Sharon's full name or...?


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes, her last name for address.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 25, 2015)

Ok, wasn't sure, her name is Sharon Burke Monett, I've added it to the OP, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## weepete (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm happy chip in a few quid too.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 26, 2015)

Sent


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 26, 2015)

sent!


----------



## weepete (Nov 26, 2015)

Sent


----------



## snowbear (Nov 26, 2015)

Sent.


----------



## Rick58 (Nov 26, 2015)

sent


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 26, 2015)

All received, thank you !


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks so much for your contributions everyone, we are just over $100 so far!  I messaged Kathy to ask for some guidance on what to send Sharon, while in CCU she is unable to receive flowers, plants or balloons but Kathy had a wonderful idea that I'm going to go with, digital photo frame(s) that she can have pictures of family and Kathy will upload any pictures we would like to share with Sharon.  I love the idea and am glad I asked her, it seems so obvious now!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 26, 2015)

That's brilliant!  Make sure you send a picture of Miss Alice; that would brighten anyone's day!


----------



## pjaye (Nov 26, 2015)

Sent.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 26, 2015)

Rec'd Barb, thanks!


----------



## terri (Nov 26, 2015)

That's a lovely gift idea!    Sent.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 26, 2015)

I agree Terri, I love it, it was a DOH! moment when Kathy suggested it lol 
Rec'd Hon and thanks


----------



## terri (Nov 26, 2015)

No problem - like everyone else, I just want her to feel better, and hopefully this will be a welcome distraction for a bit of cheering.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 26, 2015)

I don't have much as far as "wall hangers" but, please feel free to browse my Flickr page for anything you think she might like.  There are a couple of cherry blossoms she might like.

I've also sent out a couple of photo donation requests.


----------



## limr (Nov 26, 2015)

How do we get photos to you for the frame? Can you get them from Flickr? I sent her a print a few months ago that she said she really liked, but I don't remember if it's on Flickr or not. I can send you the file, though.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 26, 2015)

Hey Lenny, I've looked at some frames and it looks like resolutions will be fine with anything uploaded online, when I pick the frame and know the resolution of it I will post it.  I'm not sure the best way to handle the pictures for it, for  now perhaps send me a link to any images you would like included or post them/the link in this thread?


----------



## snowbear (Nov 26, 2015)

Kristofer (coastalconn) emailed me three of his.  I can forward to the address you posted earlier or hold on to them until you are ready, either way.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 26, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Kristofer (coastalconn) emailed me three of his.  I can forward to the address you posted earlier or hold on to them until you are ready, either way.


Oh nice!  Sure, you can send to my email in the OP


----------



## snowbear (Nov 26, 2015)

On the way.
Time to head out to MIL's, I'll check back when I get home.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 26, 2015)

snowbear said:


> On the way.
> Time to head out to MIL's, I'll check back when I get home.


Rec'd, thanks!
Enjoy!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 26, 2015)

I suggest that, if you have extra money, that the best use of any extra money is to contribute to research.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 27, 2015)

Guys I'll be offline for a couple of days, in fact I'm traveling right now and will lose the telephone network any minute now.. I'd really appreciate it if someone could take over for me if there's any action at my end.. If my photos are needed, just pick any and as many as u like from flickr.

I don't want to be left out!


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 27, 2015)

sent


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi all, sorry I didn't post yesterday, it was quite a busy day.  I'm going to do some shopping today, we have $175 so we can definitely get her a nice frame   There is a slight chance that since I'm in Canada having someone else order though somewhere in the States might be more economical but I don't know for sure yet, if I find we are better going that way I will post.  
Thanks for your images so far everyone and Raj, I will be sure to include something from you.  I will keep you all posted!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 28, 2015)

If you can locate what you want to send, I'd be happy to order it.
In fact, if you want I will add the photos into the frame and send it to her so her sister/family is not taxed with that stuff at this time.
I will send my mailing address to PixelRabbit so, if that is the best avenue, it can be sent to me soon.


----------



## mmaria (Nov 29, 2015)

I know she likes these from me... so feel free to download the largest size from my flickr
nature and wildlife, my way ;)
love this color, having fun with it, shot it from the plane

doors
...or just anything from my flickr, she can have them all


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 30, 2015)

Good morning everyone.  I took Lew up on his offer to receive the frame, since I'm in Canada there would be free shipping but a customs fee of about $22 not to mention it would take longer.  
The frame we got is Aluratek 15" Hi-Res Digital Picture Frame (Black) with 4 gigs internal storage and an extra 32gig SD card.

The resolution is 1024X768.
We will keep everyone posted as to when it arrives etc...


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 30, 2015)

I am collecting the images in anticipation of getting the frame and resending.
Please send images in 1024 x 768 (landscape aspect) to me at

lew at lewlortonphoto  period  coma

Lew


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 30, 2015)

Received email that frame will be here tomorrow.
If I can get some photos (1024 w x 768 high) I will load them on frame and send to Sharon's sister.
*
So send images. (1024 w x 768 high)*


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 2, 2015)

*Just now got the frame but only pictures from two individuals.
Please send pictures - 1024 x 768  to

lew at lewlortonphoto period com*


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been answered, but what kind of photos does she like? Flowers? Landscape? Anything specific?


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 2, 2015)

Sharon takes most birds/ landscapes but, as a sign of concern, I imagine anything would be appreciated.


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 2, 2015)

Ok, I emailed Lew 14 photos.

Thank you to everyone helping with this situation.


----------



## weepete (Dec 2, 2015)

I'll send some images tomorrow when I get back from work if that's ok


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all, just wanted to let you guys know that there is a bit of money left over from the purchase of Sharon's gift, Kathy has been wonderful keeping us updated (among tons of other people asking about Sharon) so I'd like to send her a little something to brighten her day.  If anyone is against this idea please let me know asap or I will be arranging something for her today.  

If you haven't send some images in for the frame yet please do it right away! We'd like to get this off to Sharon asap.
Thanks again guys!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 3, 2015)

Excellent idea Judi!


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm trying to send a photo .. just have to size it correctly

edit:  sent


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 3, 2015)

SD card arrived, frame working and almost repacked.
Awaiting last photos to put on card and will send with note in the morning.

*Please send pictures - 1024 x 768 by late this evening.

(will load in AM and close box to mail.)

lew at lewlortonphoto period com*


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 3, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> SD card arrived, frame working and almost repacked.
> Awaiting last photos to put on card and will send with note in the morning.
> 
> *Please send pictures - 1024 x 768 by late this evening.
> ...


 
Hmmm, I hope I am able to submit a couple of photos but it will be late night California time.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## weepete (Dec 3, 2015)

Thats mine in. Late night GMT.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry I was gone for so long. How's Sharon doing now?

@lew Can I sen the images by tonight or am I too late? How many images?


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 4, 2015)

Pictures received or DLed from all who wanted to be involved.
Pictures loaded, tested frame, repacked and will be dropped off this morning at USPS for delivery Monday.

Thanks all for images and support, especially Judi for getting it all together.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 4, 2015)

I forget to mention that I enclosed a card with a note to Sharon and also sent her sister a message deciphering my handwriting of the message and the list of people who contributed towards the effort.

It was a bit funny that the inner box was stabilized and packed tight with plastic airfilled ballooons and, in the warmth of my house, the packing materials expanded so that there was about 50% more packing than was needed to repack it.

My wife saw the frame and thought that we should have one also. 

Lew


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 4, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> My wife saw the frame and thought that we should have one also.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 4, 2015)

No good deed goes unpunished.

I'll stall and hope she forgets.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 4, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> No good deed goes unpunished.
> 
> I'll stall and hope she forgets.


Stalling works, her forgetting.........fuhgeddaboudit.  Now add that to the honeydo's


----------



## PixelRabbit (Dec 4, 2015)

Teehee, oops sorry about that Lew  Yanno Christmas is right around the corner.... lol  Thanks so much for receiving the frame and taking care of uploading and shipping it to Kathy, that was a big help! 

So after all is said and done we have about $60 left to get something for Kathy, I'd really love to get whatever it is to Sharon so she can give it to Kathy but not sure yet if I can pull that off, might even ship it wrapped to Kathy and when she brings it to Sharon she can give it back to her .  I was thinking perhaps a silver angel or a prayer box charm on a nice chain.  I've also considered cut flowers but they don't last long but perhaps a potted plant.... thoughts??


----------

